# Explain this "fatty" thing to me....



## 3montes (Jan 1, 2008)

From reading the posts I know what it is. A breakfast sausage roll. But is there a purpose for it other than a pre meal snack? Does it provide a hint of flavor to the other meat in the grill? Dosen't it begin to crumble and fall apart after awhile?


----------



## glued2it (Jan 1, 2008)

Maybe this will help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=fatty


----------



## ron50 (Jan 1, 2008)

You really need to try one and then you will understand.

The first taste and the smile will start to form on your face as you begin to think, "ahhhhh... now I understand"


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 1, 2008)

There will probably be a dozen posts by the time I get mine done, because this is a popular item:

Yes, it is mosly a pre-meal snack as it takes less time to cook than most low and slow recipes.  However, it resembles meat loaf, so it could be a main meal, especially if you stuff it with something filling.

I don't really think it adds anything to the current smoke, however, it will add to the overall seasoning of the smoker over time.

No, it doesn't crumble over time (unless you cook the heck out of it).  Cook the loaf to safe pork temp, and you're done.

There are so many variations to a fatty that are wonderful.  But, they're also great just plain.  Do a search, or just experiment.  You will be pleased.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 1, 2008)

Monte, Many use a fatty as a pre meal snack. Great on long smokes that take many hours. I have served a fatty with breakfast instead of traditional fried sausage. I also serve it as a side also, along with some other smoked foods. The possibilities with this thing are endless.
Smoke it as is. Flaten it stuff it, with whatever you want, and roll it back it up.

As far as crumbling that amount of fat in the sausage keeps this from happening. Try several out you will love it.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 1, 2008)

Took the words right out of my mouth. A fatty is multi-functional as a side, appetizer, treat or main smoke. Warmed up with eggs for breakfast means it is slowly going away so time to smoke another. Try it....bet ya can't eat just one.


----------

